# Finally Ready to Build :-)



## 5Babies (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Been quite a few months since I was here asking for help, alot of people gave me good ideas & suggestions on what would be good parts & which were compatible with each other.
Needless to say, when I finally had the $$$, some of the parts were outdated & discontinued.
So I had to find new parts all over again, & I'm proud to say I did it on my own 

The Specs are listed under my avator in the column.
Haven't built it yet, plan on doing that this weekend, as I'm just waiting on my anti-static wrist strap & mat to arrive this week.

If I've left anything out, please feel free to let me know.

Also just one minor question,  seen as though I'll have an anti-static mat, could i build my pc on my computer rm floor which is carpet?
Just that I'll have my old pc on getting instructions on how to build my new pc.

Thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't give a crap about anti-static stuff. I build on my bed, even wearing a woollen sweater


----------



## EnglishLion (Feb 11, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Personally, I don't give a crap about anti-static stuff. I build on my bed, even wearing a woollen sweater



I agree.  I've never used anti-static mat or wrist strap even though I have both available to me through work.  I'm yet to have a single problem due to static.  Take the precaution if you like though, it certainly won't hurt.

Hope you're not planning on playing latest high end games with a 8600GT, if you are you might want to consider getting something better.  Even reduce spending on the CPU for greater GPU.  If you're not gaming then the 8600GT will do just fine though.


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2009)

i think a lot depends on if you have carpets and pets at home. since i have both i occasionally get a static shock when touching things so in my case it makes sense to ground or wear a strap. i still recomend that you err on a side of caution and at least touch an unpainted metal object before handling hardware and do your build on a wooden (or any non-carpeted) floor or table.


----------



## Haven (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a pretty reckless builder. I never use ASB's or wristbands.

Infact, i'm so manly I use a magnetic screwdriver.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 11, 2009)

Haven said:


> I'm a pretty reckless builder. I never use ASB's or wristbands.
> 
> Infact, i'm so manly I use a magnetic screwdriver.



lol well your lucky that screwdriver hasn't f'ed something up. I don't use the mats or straps either, I just always have one hand touching the unpainted metal of the case before I touch any components.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 11, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> lol well your lucky that screwdriver hasn't f'ed something up. I don't use the mats or straps either, I just always have one hand touching the unpainted metal of the case before I touch any components.



I always use a magnetic screwdriver as well, never really though much of it. So long as power is fully flushed it should be fine. I suppose I should maybe get another though.....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 12, 2009)

hey girl, glad to see you finally made it back. 

Nice build you got there, looks awfully familair. Nice choice going with the e8500, it's priced has dropped nicely since we talked about your build. Defienently a nice addition to the build.

About the static mat, you don't have to worry about that. Just make sure you keep yourself grounded(touch the metal of the case before you touch any of the components going into the computer) and if possible, be on a floor with no carpet.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like a solid build.  Post some benches once its done


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 12, 2009)

As long as the screwdriver isn't powered by some sort of super magnet it's really not going to affect PC parts. ASB's and ASM?  What the hell are those?  I just touch the PS to ground myself out.

Looks like a good build! Congrats on the first!


----------



## r9 (Feb 12, 2009)

EnglishLion said:


> I agree.  I've never used anti-static mat or wrist strap even though I have both available to me through work.  I'm yet to have a single problem due to static.  Take the precaution if you like though, it certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Hope you're not planning on playing latest high end games with a 8600GT, if you are you might want to consider getting something better.  Even reduce spending on the CPU for greater GPU.  If you're not gaming then the 8600GT will do just fine though.



15" meaning that 1024x768 resolution is enough for great pic quality 8600GT would do the job just fine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 12, 2009)

EnglishLion said:


> Hope you're not planning on playing latest high end games with a 8600GT, if you are you might want to consider getting something better.  Even reduce spending on the CPU for greater GPU.  If you're not gaming then the 8600GT will do just fine though.




she's building this computer for a basic home computer and for the kids to play kiddie games on. Here's the original build thread-

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71153


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 12, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> hey girl, glad to see you finally made it back.
> 
> Nice build you got there, looks awfully familair. Nice choice going with the e8500, it's priced has dropped nicely since we talked about your build. Defienently a nice addition to the build.
> 
> About the static mat, you don't have to worry about that. Just make sure you keep yourself grounded(touch the metal of the case before you touch any of the components going into the computer) and if possible, be on a floor with no carpet.



Hi BarbaricSoul 

Took a bit longer than I expected, but yes I finally made it back 

Actually changed a few things since original list for my build, the case for one, this one I've got now is sooo much nicer 

I had to get the e8500, shopped around till I found it for $270, cheapest that you can find it over here.  Got the Mobo for a bargin as well $185, everywhere else i looked they wanted over $230, got the Corsair Memory instead of the patriot.  

All up I got the whole system for $865, so I saved myself at least $400, that's not inc the cost of someone else building it for me.  So much cheaper doing it myself & It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be 

Just hit a snag with the cord for the fans as you noticed in my other post.

Will definately post the pics when it's on & running.


----------



## Dan2312 (Feb 13, 2009)

ive used a magnetic screwdriver countless times, even to get a screw out that i dropped inside the mobo. sounds crazy i know, but ive never had a problem, just make sure you touch the screw and none of the boards.


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 13, 2009)

OK I got the fan situation sorted out, going to hook everything up to the mains, cross fingers it doesn't blow up ha ha ha.

Will post pics once she's booted up with the software etc.

should be all done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## madmanjohn (Feb 13, 2009)

magnetic screwdrivers be damned- the only thing that it will affect is the 10.240 timebase crystal- usually oval shaped like an uncured piece of rice somewhere on the board- 

over 100 builds with no wrist strap or ground mat- i use linoleum floor and bare feet-

good luck - will watch for the first post


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 15, 2009)

Well she's working 

I want to install the 64-bit Windows Vista Home Premium OS, but I need to know if my new computer is compatible with the 64-bit Windows Vista OS?



> The 64-bit editions of Windows Vista are not for everyone, and require a system with a 64-bit processor and 64-bit system drivers. Please confirm that your system, applications, and devices are compatible with a 64-bit edition of Windows Vista before installing.


got the above from microsofts website


I've tried looking at my mobo's website & all my other hardware, but not being up to date on all the computer talk, I've got no idea what I'm looking at.

So was just wondering if someone could look at my specs on the left & find out for me pretty please

I currently have the 32-bit Vista on my old Pc, but I really want to upgrade on my new build.

Hopefully someone can help me out.  Thanks


----------



## driver66 (Feb 15, 2009)

By reading your specs you can run Vista 64 fine 
Your ram though is confusing me 2gig or 4?   Corsair TWIN2X2048-8500C5D XTREME 2GB


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply.

my ram is only 2GB for now, the twin part is just the name Corsair is using for that particular ram modules.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 15, 2009)

5Babies said:


> thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> my ram is only 2GB for now, the twin part is just the name Corsair is using for that particular ram modules.



Well if only 2 gigs not sure if i would "upgrade" to Vista 64 IMO I would stick with vista x86
till you upped to 4 gigs


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 15, 2009)

Your computer is fully compatable with 64 bit OS's Babies. If you already have 64 bit vista, go ahead and install it. When you can afford it, buy another 2 gigs of ram(try to get the exact brand and model you just bought). 4 gigs of RAM and the 64 bit OS (so your computer will use the full 4 gigs or RAM) will do wonders for your family video/picture work.


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 23, 2009)

*Here she is!!!!*

   

Finally finished, now up & running, couldn't be happier 

Had a few hurdles along the way, but I'm proud of what I did, my first build & more than happy with the outcome.

Just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU to all who helped me, you know who u r 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

You do realize self-building is addictive?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 23, 2009)

That 8600GT needs to be dropped. Damn old!!! Get something like a HD4850 or GTX 260 (216 SP)


----------



## 5Babies (Feb 23, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> That 8600GT needs to be dropped. Damn old!!! Get something like a HD4850 or GTX 260 (216 SP)



I know, which brings me to my next question, the graphics card that I've got installed doesn't let me run my pics as a screen saver.  On the screen saver settings it says that my " computers video card can't play themes"
Why is this?  and What video card do I need to get?
I use my computer for storing all my kids pics & videos, i edit them & make DVD's from them all.  I really want my kids pics for my screen saver, on my old pc I had them as a slide show.
So any suggestions in a resonable price range for me would be greatly appreciated alot


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 23, 2009)

5Babies said:


> I know, which brings me to my next question, the graphics card that I've got installed doesn't let me run my pics as a screen saver.  On the screen saver settings it says that my " computers video card can't play themes"
> Why is this?  and What video card do I need to get?
> I use my computer for storing all my kids pics & videos, i edit them & make DVD's from them all.  I really want my kids pics for my screen saver, on my old pc I had them as a slide show.
> So any suggestions in a resonable price range for me would be greatly appreciated alot



Your graphics card is probably to old. This is the best bang for the buck. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102803


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Bollocks, a 8600 can run a fricking screen saver!
Make sure you have the latest nVidia drivers, as well as any Windows updates.


----------



## 5Babies (Apr 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Bollocks, a 8600 can run a fricking screen saver!
> Make sure you have the latest nVidia drivers, as well as any Windows updates.



HI,

I did all this & it's still not working & saying that my video card "can't run themes".  I'm building my son a pc for his birthday, so I'm just going to give him my video card & buy a new updated video card.  Also going to give him my monitor & was thinking of getting the ASUS 16" monitor for myself, does anybody know if these are any good?

Building Computers is so addictive 
Who would've thought that a few months ago I was absolutely terrified


----------

